# Maximum age for fun sex?



## iGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

Well, I'm 33. For the past 13 years, I've been hoping to have the fun sex life my wife had before I came along.

Been hoping, trying, doing more, (you name it) to have interesting sex with my wife other than plain old missionary (in her words: "nothing funny"), leave her clothes on because she's getting cold and get it over with while she lies there waiting for me to finish.

But I'm depressed. I cannot believe that the sex life I so badly wanted was over before it started. 

Is there any hope? Is there sex after 33? She says she's not interested anymore and couldn't care less if we never have sex again.

Do people older than me still have fun sex? Sex under the stars, sex in crazy places - like the living room? Sex positions other than beached whale waiting to die?

Is there hope?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes Yes and Yes spend more time with her do things like when yall first started going out etc or she maybe just not that interested in you


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

55 and still banging away. :smthumbup:


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I beleive you have been given all the advice in another thread 

There is a time for discussing and planning but now is the time for action, stop *****ing about it and start improving yourself 

There is only one person you can change 

Do you know who that is? 

I will give you a clue, it's not your wife!

It won't take a week or a month, it might never happen, but what is your alternative, you could keep making threads on here for a lifetime and what difference would that make! 

She does not have a problem, she gets all the sex she wants, your job is to become desirable, and there is nothing as undesirable as a nice guy in full flow beleive me, been there go the T shirt


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Im 34 and married with 3 small kids under 10yrs.
I was always the leave the light off,pull up the covers during,no public funny stuff..lol. BUT in the last 6 months I have opened up alot and its alot of fun!! 
We go to the nude beach,sex in the car on occasion.He seems to really like the possiblity of being caught or doing it in public.

Im even more excited hearing other women say that it is soo much better in your 40's. My husband is late 40's and his drive is still going strong so I would say there is hope and definitley sex after 33.

I do have to admit though that if my husband did not push a little to have me give him oral,public,lights on, different positions or let him go down on me sex then I would still be plain old missionary style.It was him that brought me out of my shell.

How old is your wife?
What does she classify as funny stuff and have you asked?Maybe what she thinks is funny stuff is stuff thats off the wall kinky and you can do the minor funny stuff


----------



## iGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

Bluemoon1 said:


> I beleive you have been given all the advice in another thread
> 
> There is a time for discussing and planning but now is the time for action, stop *****ing about it and start improving yourself
> 
> ...


well, I've decided to take up martial Arts again, which I really used to enjoy. 

mommyofthree, kinky is anything other than half dressed missionary with no lights


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 47, my wife is 51 and we screw like high school kids (often) and are always willing to try new and exciting stuff.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

iGuy said:


> Is there any hope? Is there sex after 33? She says she's not interested anymore and couldn't care less if we never have sex again.



Women can reach a point in menopause and perimenopause where their libido just explodes. 

The whole mystique falls away and they're as petulant and ill-tempered when their needs are unfulfilled as any frustrated man on TAM is.

It's a wonder to behold....


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

ocotillo said:


> Women can reach a point in menopause and perimenopause where their libido just explodes.
> 
> The whole mystique falls away and they're as petulant and ill-tempered when their needs are unfulfilled as any frustrated man on TAM is.
> 
> It's a wonder to behold....


I'm a spiritual guy, so please dear God, let that be my wife :rofl:!


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude, your 33 and I'm assuming that your wife is around your age. Wait.... sh'e going to be going into her sexual peak. We had our's at 17 through our earlyt twenties where we want to screw the knothole in a tree! A woman's sexual peak is in her mid thirties. She's about ready to attack!


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

So what happens when a women starts having kids at around 29-33?
Does that destroy the possibility of a sex peak at 35 or so?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

WARNING WILL ROBINSON WARNING!!!!

Clothes on because she's cold??? Turn up the thermostat a few degrees and remove that obstacle!

33 and this is your sex life? any kids? If not, I'd be outta there faster than sh*t through a goose! Was she like this when you dated?

On her side, she may have some body esteem issues she's suffering with. Is that possible? Have the two of you talked about this issue at length? Counseling?

To those who commented about women hitting their peak in their 30's and again in menopause, be careful! I waited through my wife's 30's and she never got there. Now she's 48 and while I don't think she's in menopause yet, a good friend of hers is and has said that her libido has zeroed out!


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

iGuy said:


> well, I've decided to take up martial Arts again, which I really used to enjoy.
> 
> mommyofthree, kinky is anything other than half dressed missionary with no lights


Listen to what bluemoon and the others are telling you, Quit thinking about her & sex, foucus on YOU, you like martial arts great, devote yourself to it..

The more you think about what your NOT getting the worse you will be.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope we never put an age limit on our sexual activity. I'm expecting it will last as long as we are healthy and alive!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

iGuy said:


> Well, I'm 33. For the past 13 years, I've been hoping to have the fun sex life my wife had before I came along.


What leads you to think that was the case? I would guess your wife is either lying she had a sex life before you or you're assuming she did and you're fooling yourself. Or her view of what wild sex was in her teens is delusional e.g. once in the back of someone's car. Your wife sounds like mine albeit we have kids. She was never 'into' it. Being young and stupid I did not see that clearly. And while she wasn't a virgin when I met her I doubt she had anything like a 'normal' or what passes for normal when you're young. 

If this is her normal, there's no fixing it because she doesn't want to. So tell her that either you'll stick with her like brother and sister and no sex or you're done or she can do whatever she likes.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Max age is the day I die I'm hoping, oh and I hope to be kicking around for a good long while.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> 55 and still banging away. :smthumbup:


Ditto - same age - doing the same - but LOL with a different woman.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

We're both 45 (I'm nearer 46 than she is  )
No sign of it not being as much fun as it ever was so far...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

To offer a quotation from the classic movie Being There(1979), "Life is a state of mind!" Well so is *age*!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husbands wilder sexual days started in our 40's.... So there is always hope, we go at it more now in one month than we did in 4 in our past. 

We have done things completely backwards compared to the norm. It was AFTER we had all the kids, we started acting like love struck Teen agers...I was lustfully struck & took him along for the ride. 

So anything goes. Let age be no factor. 

Heck even our drives have significantly diminished ...we have found...it is so much more about the emotional connection over anything else...a desire to go there again & again, never tiring of each other....even if we have to jump start the arousal a little... it never fails. Just like love never fails.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Me & my husbands wilder sexual days started in our 40's.... So there is always hope, we go at it more now in one month than we did in 4 in our past.
> 
> We have done things completely backwards compared to the norm. It was AFTER we had all the kids, we started acting like love struck Teen agers...I was lustfully struck & took him along for the ride.
> 
> ...


This is my wife and I also. I'd never want to go back to the beginning. Having too much fun now.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about 105 is the maximum age!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> I'm thinking about 105 is the maximum age!


nah at least 130, boy you're planning to quit too soon.


----------

